# Chicken Leg Hanger ?



## tropics (Apr 29, 2016)

[h2]Grillmark Chicken Leg & Wing Rack[/h2]


----------



## b-one (Apr 29, 2016)

I bought one not sure the brand but just returned it instead of using it, seemed like a pain to clean.


----------



## tropics (Apr 29, 2016)

b-one said:


> I bought one not sure the brand but just returned it instead of using it, seemed like a pain to clean.


Thanks I am picking one up in the morning,see how it goes

Richie


----------



## b-one (Apr 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one not sure the brand but just returned it instead of using it, seemed like a pain to clean.
> ...



Looking forward to the q-view!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2016)

Saw one on another thread, it looked like it worked pretty well.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2016)

I have leg racks and like to use them. Mine have folding legs and are dishwasher safe. I can get more legs in the smoker by hanging them.


----------



## tropics (May 1, 2016)

This rack is not that good,legs did not want to stay on it.I wound up tying them to do the cook.













100_4036.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 1, 2016






Cooked













100_4046.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> This rack is not that good,legs did not want to stay on it.I wound up tying them to do the cook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need bigger chicken legs down there!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2016)

Richie, sorry the rack didn't work the way ya was wanting !  Drums look great though !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 1, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You need bigger chicken legs down there!


These legs were almost touching the drip pan


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Richie, sorry the rack didn't work the way ya was wanting ! Drums look great though !


I found another type looks like they stand up in it.

Richie


----------



## b-one (May 1, 2016)

Looks like you got some great color on those legs.


----------

